# Roubaix SL3 with Campagnolo EPs V3 components



## squeeks (Jul 16, 2017)

I searched this forum and did not see any mention of an SL3 frame with the Campy EPS stuff so If anyone is interested I installed the Campy EPs stuff on my Specialized Roubaix Pro SL3 frame and it came out rather nice. Frame was not EPS friendly out of the box but it will work out with only a small tweak and NO Drilling. I will post pics and my technique if anyone would like to see how it came out.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I installed SR EPS v2 on my SW Tarmac SL3 and there was only one hole drilled into the carbon frame [for the front derailleur]. I do believe drilling into carbon is a bit overrated. Yes, you cannot drill anywhere, but that is said with any material.

To be clear, I'm just an idiot that works on cars.

To answer your question, Yes! post the pics.


----------



## squeeks (Jul 16, 2017)

*Pics for SL3 with EPS stuff*

I'm new at posting so this may not be pretty but here are the pics. Yes that is a can of Mace on my seat tube. 
Install was a standard EPS/DI2 setup and the SL3 frame is DI2 ready out of the box so everything was quite simple except the rear dropout hole, that was not EPS friendly. I chose the heavy sewing thread routing system using an old Campy derailleur cable to route the thread. My V3 battery is in my seat tube so I used the front derailleur hole as a junction box so to speak. this frame has routing holes about 6mm dia. making the Campy V3 5mm connectors easy to work with. There was no need for me to use the Campy bottom bracket cage as all my cables routed above the crank axle separate from the crank. I had read a thread on this forum about someone routing wires on a Specialized Venge and it was that post that made me think I could pull it off on my Sl3 even though Specialized said it would not work due to the rear drop out hole. He somehow was able to 'walk' the cable through the drop out area using fishing line connected to either side of the connector and I tried that technique and failed, and I don't give up easy. My rear drop out hole was about 4.7mm and because there is a bend in the drop out it was the only hurdle I had to jump to make this work. I first toyed with the idea of shaving off a mil or so from the Campy rear derailleur EPS cable which of course is something Campy does not recommend. I did not feel good about drilling out the drop out hole as I was not confident I could do it safely without destroying the drop out along with the frame. I used a fine round hobby file to remove a very small amount of material inside the drop out hole, then I used a piece of 180 wet sanding paper rolled into a tube to remove a little more, then switched to a 360 grit piece to smooth it out. after about 30 minutes of switching back and forth with the 2 grits my Campy 5mm connector was able to pass all the way into the frame from the outside, but of course pushing it in was not going to be the same as pulling it out from the inside. Using the thread I had already routed I was able to get the connector to the drop out bend and this was where it refused to navigate further. This was the point I tried the 'walking method' with no success. I could see the connector by looking in from the outside only millimeters away and I ended up using a small hobby pick to angle the connector in such a way so I could reach in and grab it with a pair of tweezers, once I had it pulling it through the remaining distance was easy as the hole was big enough now. I finished the job using The supplied Campy EPS grommets and I plugged up the bottom bracket holes using plugs from my local hardware store. 

I have had this frame for I think about 4 years now along with 2 other frames all using Campy mechanical stuff and wasn't thrilled with the concept of electronic shifting and this frame was the only frame I had setup for electronic stuff so I gave in this year to try it. I have put on around 3000 miles on this EPS stuff and kinda hate to admit but it is quite awesome. It's the record stuff and I bought just the components needed to upgrade to EPS as I already was using the Record 11spd group. the shifting is really nice and the effort required to shift is pretty much nothing. I use the Campy App on my win 10 computer to access the special features of the Shifters including the professional Campy mechanics section which allows firmware updates and diagnostics. 

So that's my novel on my experience, kinda long winded but I wanted to be thorough.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice explanation.

When Campagnolo announced the SR EPS system, I was first in line to get one. I had issues with the v1 power unit and the second one worked just fine. I installed the v1 battery at the rear saddle [where people put there saddle bag]. It did not take long before I purchased the v2 battery. I used the extension cord for the battery so I installed the charger at the seat post. 

My interface is located inside the stem so it's as wireless as you can get [ie, you cannot see any wires]. Lots of holes drilled and reinforced, but only one in the carbon frame.

Like you said, the shifting is effortless and shifts perfect all the time. Leaps ahead of the cabled system.


----------

